# لقى قبطى مصرعه وأصيب ثلاثة آخرون بقرية دلجا مركز دير مواس بالمنيا



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*لقى قبطى مصرعه وأصيب ثلاثة آخرون فى أحداث عنف بين سائقى ميكروباص تطورت إلى نزاع طائفى بقرية دلجا مركز دير مواس بالمنيا 
وتلقى اللواء محسن مراد مدير أم المنيا بلاغا من مأمور مركز شرطة دير مواس عن مصرع رضا أمين رزق وشهرته حنا وإصابة شقيقيه وابن شقيقه بجروح خطيرة بقرية دلجا بمركز دير مواس بسبب صراع السائقين على أسبقية الحصول على الدور.
بدأت الأزمة عندما نزل المجنى عليه من السيارة التى كان يستقلها والتى لم تكن قد أكملت عدد ركابها، وحاول اللحاق بالسيارة التى كان عليها الدور فى موقف السيارات، وقام سائق السيارة التى نزل منها "نايل منصور سحرب 28 سنة "، بالجرى وراءه محاولا منعه من ركوب السيارة الأخرى، مما أدى إلى وقوع مشادة كلامية بينهما تطورت إلى أن تعدى كل منهما على الآخر فأسرع السائق وأخرج آلة حادة وطعنه بها فى الوقت الذى كان أشقاؤه بجوار موقف السيارات فهرعوا إلى شقيقهم فوجدوه غارقا فى دمه واشتبكوا مع السائق الذى كان يحتمى فى سلاحه وأصابهم بعدة طعنات، وتم نقلهم على إثرها إلى المستشفى، وفر المتهم هاربا.
من جانبها انتقلت على الفور قوات الأمن لمنع حدوث المصادمات بين أهالى القرية التى تشهد احتقانا طائفيا بسبب أحداث عنف سابقة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين*​*نقلا عن جريدة اليوم السابع 
*
*http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=139932*​


----------



## yousteka (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمه ويرحمنا

مرررسي كتير لحضرتك يا استاذي على الخبر​


----------



## غصن زيتون (28 سبتمبر 2009)

أرحمنا يا رب 
قادر انت يارب ان تمد يدك لنـــا 
ولكن لتكن مشيئتك​


----------



## shadyos (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*كده كتير بجد 
حرام كده

فينك يا رب

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لا تدخلنا فى تجربة​


----------



## sara A (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## GogoRagheb (28 سبتمبر 2009)

يارب رحمتك وعدلك​


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*إنجيل يوحنا 16: 33
	قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سَلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ».


كيـــريـااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالـــيـــسون


شـــكـــرا   ليـــكم​*


----------



## Ferrari (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمه ويقدس روحه

ويشفى شقيقه وابن شقيقه ويعزى اسرته

والرب يتعامل لانه قال من يمسكم يمس حدقت عينى

شكراً على الخبر 
​


----------



## man4truth (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه الارهاب ده يا محمديين


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا موجود  ​


----------

